# gelish, shellac, bio gel ??????



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

which is the best?! 

I have been hanging fire on getting a mani/pedi done until i find a salon i like the look of. Just to confuse things even more each time i speak to people i am being given even more options on which type to go for and steadily getting more muddled.....

all i want is a long lasting professional finish which does not damage my natural nails or cost the earth

recommendations would be gratefully received.

thanks


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

My experiences with acrylic was no matter which method, it completely destroyed my nails... except Acrylic French Manicure, it let my nails BEAUTIFUL, and when I didn't want it anymore, let my nails completely healthy. Now I haven't found any salon to do those in Dubai and when I try to explain to them they look at me like if I came from another planet or have blue skin or something...

So I went for gelish manicure in a good enough looking salon in a mall, with high hopes of beautiful lasting manicure... it was not beautiful, it didn't last at all... and I was almost crying when I saw how they look... I have given up on getting anything fancy done here, standard mani/pedi and I'm too scared to even look how they do it... :S 

My advice would be to look at the ladies around you, or just at the Mall if any has a good mani you like, ask where they got it done, probably you'll find some good places


----------

